# Dell inspiron 6400 no carga y cargador funcionando



## Troy (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola tengo problemas con una inspiron 6400 no me carga la bateria ya se probo la bateria y el cargador por separado y todo bien la compu prende bien y trabaja bien nadamas que no me carga la bateria y pues le medi algunos transistores y estan bien alguna idea de por donde darle o donde se puede conseguir el diagrama?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 11, 2009)

Recuerda que las baterias de Li-Ion tienen un numero maximo de ciclos de carga y descarga que usualmente es de 300, asi que las posibilidades de que el problema sea la bateria son muy altas...


----------



## Troy (Jun 14, 2009)

gracias Chico3001 ya cheque la bateria en otra lap y si jala la carga y todo bien alguna otra idea?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 14, 2009)

Solo puede ser el cargador que viene soldado en la motherboard.... incluso algunas veces (si tienes suerte) viene el cargador en su propia placa separado de la mother y puedes cambiarlo...


----------



## pabm122 (Jun 18, 2009)

Yo tengo el mismo problema pero yo ni puedo usarla con el cargador vivo que me carguen la bateria para poderla utilizar pq solo con bateria funciona y me dijeiron qeu era un microfusible que se le tenia que cambiar ya que habia sucedido por una subida de voltaje pero noc donde se encuentra ese microfusible  si ya pudiste arreglar tu problema me podes decir como se compone porfavor  gracias de antemano


----------

